# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Inserting Multiple Check boxes

## dagindi

Is there a way to a mass insert of Check Boxes without the cell link all being the same cell?

I have a huge list of items that I want to put a check box next to each one. This way when my warehouse people check it off in the sheet one of the columns will read "Available".

Problem is when I put the first box in and cell link it to E4,  and then copy and paste it, all the boxes toggle based on one another.

Otherwise I have to put in 584 check boxes  :EEK!: 

Solutions or other recommendations are gladly welcome.

Also, is "True/False" the only available "response"  when using Check boxes? (I Know I can write an equation based on the true false, but I am just curious)

----------


## JBeaucaire

There's a great macro here for this:

*http://blog.livedoor.jp/andrewe/archives/17357484.html*

Just select a range of cells and run the macro, it inserts a checkbox in every cell and links the box to the cell underneath...it even adds a nice conditional formatting so that when you check the box the cell changes color.  

That should get you started.

----------


## mikerickson

Rather than inserting and maintaining checkboxes, you could make cells act like checkboxes. As an example,putting this in the code module for a sheet, then B1:B10 will act like check boxes (contain TRUE or FALSE and clicking on the cell will change the value).




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The hard-coded "B1:B10" can be altered to meet your situation.

AND, True/False are the only possible return values from an ActiveX check box. (Forms text boxes have an underlying value of xlOn/xlOff that shows in the linked cell as TRUE/FALSE). Those are the only two options.

----------


## dagindi

JB,

Thanks for pointing me to Andrew's great site. His code does exactly what I needed.. Thanks!

----------

